
Humanscale, the Classic Design Tool, Gets a Second Life - rexercises
https://www.wired.com/story/humanscale-the-classic-design-tool-gets-a-second-life/
======
telesilla
The reference manual itself is fascinating:

[http://design.data.free.fr/RUCHE/documents/Ergonomie%20Henry...](http://design.data.free.fr/RUCHE/documents/Ergonomie%20Henry%20DREYFUS.pdf)

~~~
kwhitefoot
Thank you for finding that. It really is fascinating. Mind you most of the
numbers need updating :-)

U.S. 50. %tile weight is now 194.7 lb not 161.9 lb and I suspect that the 97.5
%tile is even worse (but a cursory search didn't find any data).

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_body_weight#By_country](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_body_weight#By_country)

------
jweir
This reminds me of this article

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11230287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11230287)

How in WWII a statistician noticed there are no average sized humans and the
dangers of building for a mythical average.

------
seliopou
Available for pre-order but neither the article, nor the product's website,
has a ship date estimate.

~~~
patchorang
The Kickstarter says December 2017.

------
artur_makly
omg - THATS what that double-tap feature was for?!? i always thought it was a
bug.

------
DiThi
What are the units?

~~~
datagram
The FAQ on the Kickstarter page says it has both metric and imperial units.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iacollaborative/reissue...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iacollaborative/reissue-
of-humanscale/faqs)

